# Monster Mayhem or Terms



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I_m in the market for some new shoes. What do you all thank is the better tire?_


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

all our tire comparrison threads not good enough?


----------

